# German Porteurs



## bulldog1935 (Aug 18, 2014)

http://www.scheunenfun.de/
Some cool old non-Schwinns et.al. on this page for those who like something other than the Cabe-standard tea.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you
http://www.sterba-bike.cz/fotka/3605/category/race-and-sport-bicycles?lang=EN
Also a very cool site






It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 22, 2014)

very nice - thanks for the link


----------

